# A Few More. Y Knot!



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2020)

A Mormon was seated next to an Irishman on a flight from London to the US.


After the plane was airborne, drink orders were taken. The Irishman asked for a whiskey, which was promptly brought and placed before him.


The flight attendant then asked the Mormon if he would like a drink. He replied in disgust, "I'd rather be savagely raped by a dozen whores than let liquor touch my lips."


The Irishman then handed his drink back to the attendant and said, "Me, too, I didn't know we had a choice."












































































































































































A ship sinks in the ocean. Two guys and a girl survive. Since they don't have anything to do all day besides eating and sleeping, they just have sex. Eventually the girl gets sick and dies. The two men don't know what to do with themselves anymore, so they keep having sex.

After a few days of sex, they feel guilty about what they've been doing... so they bury her.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2020)

A few of those danced on my moniker!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 8, 2020)

Great jokes


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 8, 2020)

Got it! Lol

Ryan


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm still trying to get that damn video to play.............


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 8, 2020)

LMAO!  All excellent!  I'm trying to get that video to play too!  Thanks Ray.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2020)

Good ones Ray.  Yep I got it.
Gary


----------

